# Opinions on Ruger Rifles?



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking at a Ruger Hawkeye FTW Hunter...... in 6.5 Creedmore.
Reviews I read say it's a good rifle, with a decent trigger that breaks clean with little travel, but is a tad bit on the heavy side (non-adjustable trigger).

Never owned a Ruger (except 10/22's) and this will be a field hunting rifle for me, so with that in mind, what are your opinions on: 

1.) Ruger rifles in general, and 
2.) Anybody got any comments on this particular specific rifle? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I shot ruger American in a 6.5 creedmor just yesterday very accurate and fun to shoot.
I bought 2 months ago a ruger 10/22 base model wood stock and hung a votex 4x12x40 diamondback rifle scope b/c it was on sale for 159$ I love it true tac driver and a cheaper way to keep going back to the range lol.The 10/22 loves more the CCI mini mag rounds 7.99$ for 100 rnds and get the ruger max 25 mag clip.
My nephew and I having fun on his farm in Fairchild Tx sorry for the funky pics.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have two Ruger Compacts. One in 243 and one in 7-08. Both are good hunting rifles. Can not say you can cover a 5 round group with a quarter? H-LL I can not shoot that good. They and not picky on ammo. 

Both triggers leave a lot to be desired. But my daughter killed her first deer with the 243 this year. And my wife has missed a lot of HOGS with her 7-08. (hog fever! lol)


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've got a Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle and I love it. I put a JP enterprises brake on it and a Leupold 1.5-4x28 scout scope. Trigger is crisp, not much creep, but heavy enough to put your finger on it and it not go off (not sure of the actual pull weight). 

Mine is very ammo picky and the only thing that it will consistently shoot near 1" at 100yrds is Federal Premium 168gr SMKs. May be something else out there that is more suited for hunting, but the deer I have killed have all DRT'd with the match bullet. 

The gunsmith I used to use in Beaumont said that ruger had a bad rep for inaccurate barrels in the past but within the last 10 years or so have really changed for the better. 

I would get another ruger with out a doubt. I have nothing bad to say about my experience with mine.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.
Not looking for 1/2" MOA cause I can't shoot that good anyway.
Just want something that is going to be reliable with a decent trigger.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Aftermarket!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a ruger hawkeye, stainless with laminate stock in 6.5 creedmoor. it has a ziess 3-12x50 scope on it. i sighted it in using hornady 129 gr. shells at a 100 yds i can put 3 under a dime. carters had gotten some 143 gr ELDX in precision hunter in just before opening deer season, i picked up 2 boxes of these to hunt with they shoot just as good or to me better than the 129 gr.
gun has a 24" barrel it is heavier than i like but it does not kick the snot out of me, i think it was just under a grand 2 yrs ago for rifle alone. the trigger is the best i've had on a rifle it will ease back to a point and then break very clean do not know if it is adjustable though, i see if i can find my book

pm me if i can answer any questions about it , good luck in your search


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

The Ruger American rifle has an adjustable trigger. I have one in 30.06; I have killed 10-12 deer with it in the past 3-4 years. It is accurate enough for that.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

trout250 said:


> i have a ruger hawkeye, stainless with laminate stock in 6.5 creedmoor. it has a ziess 3-12x50 scope on it. i sighted it in using hornady 129 gr. shells at a 100 yds i can put 3 under a dime. carters had gotten some 143 gr ELDX in precision hunter in just before opening deer season, i picked up 2 boxes of these to hunt with they shoot just as good or to me better than the 129 gr.
> gun has a 24" barrel it is heavier than i like but it does not kick the snot out of me, i think it was just under a grand 2 yrs ago for rifle alone. the trigger is the best i've had on a rifle it will ease back to a point and then break very clean do not know if it is adjustable though, i see if i can find my book
> 
> pm me if i can answer any questions about it , good luck in your search


Thanks Trout. I would be setting mine up very similar to yours. Unfamiliar with the ELDX bullets but I will check them out. From what I've read, the trigger on the hawkeye is NON adjustable. I think mainly due to liability issues. Everything I read about the hawkeye trigger states it is a good trigger, but not a great one since it is not adjustable for those that like a really light trigger.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lawyers and accountants make for hard- to- pull, non adjustable triggers, IMO. No hands-on with later models, but had (note HAD) a #1 in 7 Mag, on a good day would stay in a dinner plate at 100 yds. Have the short #1 in 270, most accurate 270 I have ever shot. Have #77s in 223 and in 243-both great shooters, better than my capabilities. Also have 10-22, tack driver and the original 44Mag carbine. Would jump on another #1 or 77 if I found one in a caliber I wanted. Friend has two later models, I believe Americans, in 243 and 30-06. Well pleased with both.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ruger*

Owned several Ruger over years ..Presently a Ruger #1 280..Ruger M77 lightwelght 250 Savage...10/22 also...All Accurate and stood the test of time from the early 80s..And still look like new.and they been used and abused but taken care of..As for 6.5 Creed if I was buying would be high on my list...I had a 264 win mag..just more Boom than I wanted


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to add to above post;

Just another point I have noticed in my long life is if you a reloader the sky is the limit...but cost of factory ammo and availability can be challenging...If you stay with some of the old standards 223/243/270/308/30-06/30-30....There ammo is found at most every mom and pop gun store..and BP/Cab/GM/Aca..And are sale Items Quite often.. Look at Store selection of ammo before you select a Cartridge..unless you a roll your own guy like me...


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Ruger makes a good rifle at a good price point. 

If you are after a good factory rifle with an excellent trigger it is hard to beat out the Tikkas with their adjustable 2-4lb unit, factory 1 moa guarantee, and action as slick as custom built trued rifles.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

mine is an m77 hawkeye, don't know that i would want a trigger pull any better than this gun has, it easies back to a point then shoots.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback. In regards to the Tikka's, I've wanted one of those for a while now and think I would love it, but I have two main factors that I am dealing with that is steering me towards the Ruger..... 1.) I am left handed and I can get the Ruger Hawkeye in stainless barrel with laminate stock in a left hand for the 6.5 Creedmore. Can't get that with the Tikka.... 2.) I have a relatively short "length of pull" (AKA I'm vertically challenged) and most standard rifles don't really fit me all that well. This Ruger Hawkeye FTW Hunter has spacer plates that can be used to modify the length of pull, which is highly appealing to me.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I sighted in my Dad's Hawkeye Guide gun in 300 Win mag a couple weeks ago. Great shooting gun. I thought the trigger was a little heavy for my preference but it is smooth and has a crisp break. Actually a good trigger weight for a field gun. Overall the gun was a little on the heavy side if you were going to hike with it through the woods but the weight helped smooth out some of that 300 mag recoil.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I have an M77 in .270. Beautiful rifle, very nice wood, wonderfully balanced. Some early M77's had pencil thin barrels that were notorious for innacuracy, especially after the barrel got hot after 2-3 shots. Mine has that exact problem. Cold barrel, right on target, maybe 1.5-2MOA. Warm barrel, maybe 4MOA. I've heard that the regular barrels and later models don't have this problem.
Also have a few 10/22's, and a Ruger American Rimfire in .22Mag. Love those rifles, all are accurate and reliable. Ruger Mark II pistol to. I'm a fan of Ruger firearms for sure.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

jesco said:


> I have an M77 in .270. Beautiful rifle, very nice wood, wonderfully balanced. Some early M77's had pencil thin barrels that were notorious for innacuracy, especially after the barrel got hot after 2-3 shots. Mine has that exact problem. Cold barrel, right on target, maybe 1.5-2MOA. Warm barrel, maybe 4MOA. I've heard that the regular barrels and later models don't have this problem.
> Also have a few 10/22's, and a Ruger American Rimfire in .22Mag. Love those rifles, all are accurate and reliable. Ruger Mark II pistol to. I'm a fan of Ruger firearms for sure.


Yea, I'm a big fan of the 10/22's, got 3 of them. 2 are wood stock models and 1 is plastic stock / stainless version. I'm a little disappointed in the plastic stock one in that I bought it specifically in stainless / plastic stock to keep in my Polaris Ranger at all times. Store it in a gun rack above my head underneath the hard top. My issue is that the magazine keeps falling out of the gun and falling on the floor while driving. Guess the vibration from the Ranger is releasing the mag somehow. I wouldn't think that should happen, it's not like I'm riding hardcore trails or anything like that.....bascially just driving down dirt roads, it will fall out every once in a while.

Other than that, I have had no problems with any of the other 10/22's.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I like 10/22s and have one in the SR 22 version. Although the stock mags work well, they are kind of a pain to load. Tubular is the way to go in 22 plinking rifles I think.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Texaspainter said:


> My issue is that the magazine keeps falling out of the gun and falling on the floor while driving. Guess the vibration from the Ranger is releasing the mag somehow. I wouldn't think that should happen, it's not like I'm riding hardcore trails or anything like that.....bascially just driving down dirt roads, it will fall out every once in a while.
> 
> Other than that, I have had no problems with any of the other 10/22's.


The problem might be the mag. Have you tried replacing it? 3 pack of Ruger made 10 rounders goes for about 35-45 bucks. Might just solve the problem. Or you might need to slow down or dampen your suspension!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Texaspainter said:


> Not looking for 1/2" MOA cause I can't shoot that good anyway.
> .


Id rather have a rifle that would shoot a bug hole at 100yds no matter my ability! You wan the most accurate weapon you can put your hands on.

I bought a Weatherby Weather Guard in 7mm RM and had the guy behind he counter bring out all they in 7mag. I went through all the boxes checking the targets they put in the box from test firing the rifles. Found one that 2 bullets in the same hole and one that was a bullet with away from them.

My dad bought a M77 I think with a varmint barrel...25-06 worse shooting rifle I've ever seen. Couldn't get it shoot feed it everything on the market plus we hand loaded it! I've never been impressed with the caliber, but my dad really like it. He built one on a 1909 Argentine action and it never shot like I expected it too.

AHYHOO...from all I've read the new Ruger rifles are much better than anything they built in the past!

Take your time breaking in the barrel and it will out shoot you...but I'd rather that then have something you couldn't hit a bull in rear at 50 yds no matter how good you are!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

i have a ruger M77 mark2 in 22-250 that I love. I can close my eyes, grab a box of any factory ammo and so far I have not seen more then 1-2" off from my hunting ammo. it shoots everything! some obviously group better then others and when I do my part its a 1/2" gun. From 25 yards to 300 yards if I get a clear shot I have no problem taking it. I cant remember about the trigger because I have adjusted or attempted to adjust every rifle I own! I don't have problems with it though. 
Good luck with your decision


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Ruger American Predator in 308, as well as a Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5creed. 

They both shoot amazingly well. The Predator really surprised me. For a $400 budget buy, I'm tickled pink at how well it shoots and handles(expected less). The RPR... well its just a hell of a rifle that stacks shots on top of themselves and just flat out shoots.


----------

